# مشكله فى صناعه جل الشعر .. ارجوكم المساعده ..!!



## essam nazem (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جبت لتر مايه 
وقسمته نصين 
حطيت فى النص الاول 15 غم كاربوبل 
وفى النص التانى 30 غم بى فى بى 
واستنيت 24 ساعه لحد مادابو :32:
وبعدين حطيت فى النص الاول الماده المطريه وتراى ايثنول امين وقلبتهم وبعدين ضفت عليهم النص التانى اللى فيه ال بى فى بى 
وبعدين قعدت اقلب وبعدين ضفت الماده الحافظه والعطر ومثبت العطر 

النتيجه : :8:
جل ثباته قوى جدا :5:
العيوب 
الجل عكر لونه مش ابيض صافى وفى فقعات هواء كتير ومعجن شويه غليظ يعنى :82:

الحل بقى ايييييييييه ..؟؟
انا عاوز لونه يبقى ابيض صافى واقلل فقعات الهواء وعاوزه ناعم كدا زى الجل النضيف بيبقى قريب للمايه كدا 

ارجوكم ساعدونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى :55:


----------



## essam nazem (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ياجماعه حد يعبرنى ويرد


----------



## essam nazem (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ياجماعه 29 مشاهده ولا واحد رد ؟ امال فين عظماء الكيمياء فى المنتدى ؟؟ !!!


----------



## elkemia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بس يا أستاذ عصام أنت شكلك لسة بتعمل تجارب على طريقة التصنيع
اولا كمية الكربابول دى عالية اوى المفروض بتكون من 700 جرام كربابول الى 1000 جرام لكل 100 كيلو جيل
ثانيا كمية pvp دية كمية عالية خالص المفروض ان نسبتها بتكون تلت كمية الكربابول
يعنى لو حطيت 600 جرام كربابول يبقى تحط معاهم 200 جرام pvp او نوسونا ودة بيثبت الشعر
اولا انت هتحط الكربابول فى الماء وهتحط pvp او النوسونا فى كمية مياة أخرى لأذابتها
ثانيا بعد أذابة الكربابول يتم وضع النوسونا والتقليب الجيد بواسطة ماتور 20 لفة فى الدقيقة
يتم وضع باقى المكونات الاخرى من عطر ومواد مطرية ومادة حافظة
ثم يضاف التراى أيثانول أمين فى المرحلة الاخيرة
يراعى أختيار نوع عطر جيد مائى لا يسبب اى تغبيش او تعكير فى الجيل


----------



## essam nazem (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا لحضرتك انا هجرب وارد على حضرتك . ربنا يخليك يارررررررب


----------



## essam nazem (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بس بعد اذن حضرتك هوا ايه النوسانا ده ؟ او اجيبه منين ؟ ومعروف بايه لدى التجار؟ والاسم العلمى له ايه ؟ وده ازوده على Pvp ولا بديل له ؟ وايه الاحسن ؟


----------



## elkemia (4 ديسمبر 2012)

النوسونا هى pvp
وبيبقى فى منه انواع اشهره فى الجيل pvp k30
pvp هى اختصار ل بولى فينيل بيروليدون


----------



## essam nazem (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا لحضرتك ولسعه صدر حضرتك فى الرد وانا مستنى النهارده اشوف النتيجه وهعرف احضرتك انا وصلت لايه شكرا جدا


----------



## essam nazem (6 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذى 
*elkemia* 

انا جربت دلوقتى الطريقه بالظبط زى ماحضرتك قلت لقتها سايبه اوى ده من ايه بقى ؟ وايه الحل ؟


----------



## mahmoudAziz2010 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنكم لو ممكن اضيف حاجة 
ممكن تجرب تضيف التراى ايثانول مباشرة على الكربابول وتشوف النتيجة والقوام هيبقى عامل ازاى
لانه المفروض ان الكربابول بيتفاعل مع التراى ايثانول والافضل انه ميبقاش فيه مواد تانية معاهم فى التفاعل


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------

